# Stay off the water bed



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A water Bed in a German furniture store. Note that the sign says NOT to get on the bed, but oh well..the best way to motivate people to do something is to put up a sign saying

"Don't........!"


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So I saw that the bed has a warning on it that says no Cell phones, and no keys, but.... why couldn't they have also included no bra?


----------

